# Guide To LATEX 4th edition



## graudeejs (Apr 27, 2010)

Finally after waiting for 5 weeks or so,
"Guide to LATEX 4th edition" by Helmut Kopka and Patrick W.Daly is in my hands..

I doubt I will ever again buy books on e-bay 
For some time I thought hat I will never get it....

It cost me 67.80 USD (with shipping fom UK). It was about 16.69 cheaper, that if I bought it in local e-book shop


I feel so lucky 
Now I will have interesting summer


----------



## DutchDaemon (Apr 27, 2010)

That's still quite expensive. I think this online guide to Latex does the job quite well, http://bit.ly/YovLU. You should be able to slip into it quite easily and continue to grow.


----------



## graudeejs (Apr 27, 2010)

Well, ye, it's expensive, but i really wanted to read a book
Btw, on the back side of book I saw price in USA: 59.99 USD
So it ain't that bad 

I prefer to read paper vs monitor (I know I can print, but this book will be good addition to my IT library, which is worth about 1/3 of my server )

PS:
ha ha ha... latex, good one


----------



## SirDice (Apr 27, 2010)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> That's still quite expensive. I think this online guide to Latex does the job quite well, http://bit.ly/YovLU. You should be able to slip into it quite easily and continue to grow.



I don't know why but this sounds somewhat kinky...

Slip into latex?!? Continue to grow?!? Are you sure you're on the right forum?

Guess what you find if you try to find out how to do LaTeX with GIMP :O

Who dreams up these names?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Apr 27, 2010)

Don't get me started on plug-ins ..


----------



## Beastie (Apr 27, 2010)

SirDice said:
			
		

> I don't know why but this sounds somewhat kinky...
> [...]
> Who dreams up these names?


I've also heard of gnus and herds. Apparently they're also into zoophilia. :OO


----------



## vermaden (Apr 27, 2010)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Slip into latex?!? Continue to grow?!? Are you sure you're on the right forum?


Some of us use LaTeX, including me, but I havent read any LaTeX book, always used google for needed things.



			
				SirDice said:
			
		

> Guess what you find if you try to find out how to do LaTeX with GIMP :O


You mean about putting images into LaTeX document? Its fairly easy, but I prefer putting there vector images from Inkscape.


----------



## darkshadow (Apr 27, 2010)

*mmm*

I would download it for free , and print  t , t will cost me less than that , I buy minix design and implementation for 30$ I love that book


----------



## fronclynne (Apr 27, 2010)

*"Oh, bother." murmured Pooh, as he undid Piglet's corpse from the harness.*



			
				vermaden said:
			
		

> Some of us use LaTeX, including me, but I havent read any LaTeX book, always used google for needed things.



Ah, but don't you have to turn off *Safe Search*Â® to get anything _useful_?


----------



## vermaden (Apr 27, 2010)

I never touched that, enabled/disabled, whatever


----------



## darkshadow (Apr 28, 2010)

**

I think this will help you in your study http://makinglatexclothing.com/2009/02/how-to-make-your-own-latex-leggings-tutorial/ read it before the book , it will give you the sufficient information


----------



## mix_room (Apr 28, 2010)

I personally found the following booklet to be very helpful: http://tobi.oetiker.ch/lshort/lshort.pdf


----------

